# Is it worth it to hire an immigration lawyer / visa agent?



## Ashchula (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello! I am currently in the UK visiting my boyfriend on a tourist visa and we are making wedding plans for spring of next year. Our plan is to apply for the fiance visa when I go back to the US in January and, of course, I would like to be back here with him as soon as possible. 

We meet all of the requirements (including the ever important financial requirement) and we know we will not have any problem putting our application together but we wanted to ask if it is worth it to hire an immigration lawyer or visa agent? 

Obviously it would be nice to have the application double checked but our main concern is whether or not it would significantly speed up the application process. It seems like a lot of people are getting their visas back very quickly and it would be nice to save the money for the wedding. 

Thanks so much for any answers / personal experiences!


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

If it's straight forward you should have no problem doing it yourself as long as you read everything carefully. Anything you don't understand you can ask here.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

As stated above you do not need a immigration lawyer if your case is straightforward. You will find lots of information here to help you put your application together.

Good luck


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you have a spot free record (i.e. no legal or immigration issues from any country) and you meet all of the criteria (financials, place to live, proof of contact and a subsisting r'ship, church/venue booking confirmation/contracts for your wedding plans etc), then there is absolutely _*no*_ reason why you can't just gather your supporting documentation together, complete the application yourselves, pay the fee(s), do your biometrics and ship it all off to Sheffield as planned in the new year... just remember to purchase Priority Processing before you send your application, if you choose to go the Priority route.

Good luck to you and your fiancé and congratulations on your upcoming wedding... please hang on tight and enjoy the ride - the time is going to go way faster than you could ever imagine (I was in your boat in July last year and am amazed to consider that my first wedding anniversary will be on a week from Sunday!)


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Not unless you have legal issues*



Ashchula said:


> Hello! I am currently in the UK visiting my boyfriend on a tourist visa and we are making wedding plans for spring of next year. Our plan is to apply for the fiance visa when I go back to the US in January and, of course, I would like to be back here with him as soon as possible.
> 
> We meet all of the requirements (including the ever important financial requirement) and we know we will not have any problem putting our application together but we wanted to ask if it is worth it to hire an immigration lawyer or visa agent?
> 
> ...


Like everyone else has said, you don't need to pay out the extra money unless you have complications. I just started haunting this forum months prior to the wedding to make sure I was familiar with what was necessary and just as importantly, what NOT to do. 

I printed off a working copy of the application and the Appendix (#2 is the most common one) and then worked through the questions with my then fiancé, to make sure I had all the info I needed. I also used an accordion file to gather the necessary documents for both myself and my fiancé, and used small post-it notes to label things. It was also helpful to make a file on the computer and bookmark necessary pages on the UKBA website, and WorldBridge for the priority service instructions.

It is a little overwhelming at first, but as you read posts here, and work through the forms, it gradually falls into place. My best advice is to read, read, read the forum, and ask any questions you come across. Don't feel silly about anything - until you go through it, it is very confusing and complicated.

Congratulations on your wedding and don't forget to take breaks from worrying about the visa to enjoy this time. It can dominate your relationship if you aren't careful. 

Laurel


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

I used a visa agent called Abriggs in the US. Basically I sent them everything, they put it together, called me if I was missing anything then hand delivered it to the UKBA hub in NY. I think I paid 300 dollars and it was priority. As soon as it was done Abriggs called me to tell me my documents would be delivered next day and my visa was issued.

No need for a lawyer, there is nothing wrong in your case. Visa agents really don't need to unless you want an agent to look over your application.


----------



## RobHG (Oct 21, 2013)

Agreed with everything above. We made the mistake of signing up with a visa company here in SA and it turned out to be a complete waste of time and money, not only because they gave us poor service and incorrect advice, but because, after reading everything on the UKBA web site it became clear how uncomplicated the application process is if you meet all the requirements and have sufficient, good quality evidence as proof. I would suggest to anyone that, if their case is relatively straight forward, to do it themselves and if their case is complicated or borderline to consult an immigration attorney, but not to use just any old visa application service where your "consultant" is likely to have no professional qualifications and to have received a short training course in-house, half of which they get wrong. Just my opinion and sorry if it sounds like a bit of a whine.


----------



## bpatmens (Jul 18, 2013)

This forum is the best place to seek advice for your application. You do not need to pay extra money to any visa agent or immigration lawyer when the likes of Joppa, Jrge, Nyclon, Hertsfem and other regulars are there to offer you free advice.


----------



## Ashchula (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all of these great answers! You are all extremely helpful and we will definitely be taking all of your advice. I am so glad I asked!


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

bpatmens said:


> This forum is the best place to seek advice for your application. You do not need to pay extra money to any visa agent or immigration lawyer when the likes of Joppa, Jrge, Nyclon, Hertsfem and other regulars are there to offer you free advice.


I agree


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with the post above, I never knew about this site and i paid alot of money to deal with a straight forward case. I wish i hadn't of now, everytime i email him or ask him a question he wants £200, so please do see advice from here.

They are fantastic


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

£200 per question   :fear:


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes. Seems crazy. I won't use him again adjust do it all myself. I think we only have about 3 weeks left x


----------

